# Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten



## Steinbuttschreck (22. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es sitzen gerade 3 "Fachleute" zusammen, von denen keiner einen Bootsführerschein besitzt und dementsprechend auch keiner einen blassen Schimmer hat. 

Wir stellen uns gerade die Frage, ob man mit einem Boot (Aluboot) der Kategorie D küstennah (ca. 300 Meter unter Land) auf der Ostsee herum fahren/fischen dürfte ;+?????

Wie ist das rechtlich gesehen? Die Bellybootkollegen agieren ja auch küstennah und ich bezweifel, ob die Bellys überhaupt unter irgendeine Kategorie fallen.

Ich freu mich auf Eure Antworten|bla:

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus.

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*

Moin, mit D kann das gehen, sollte aber sehr gutes Wetter sein.
Guckst du hier:
http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/pages/boote/cekategorien.htm


----------



## Dorsch 48 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*

*C* = Wind bis 6 Beaufort (bis gut 50 km/h) oder Seegang bis einschließlich 2 Meter Wellenhöhe = „küstennahe Gewässer“/„durch die Küste geschützte Gewässer“ 
*D* = Wind bis 4 Beaufort (bis knapp 30 km/h) oder Seegang bis einschließlich 0,3 Meter Wellenhöhe = „Häfen“/„Binnengewässer“/„geschützte Gewässer


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*

Hmm also offiziell kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Inoffiziell kann ich aber sagen, das ich knappe zwei Jahre sehr gerne mit meinem "D" Aluboot auf der Ostsee rumgeschippert bin.

Okay immer ein Auge fürs Wetter und ab 2-3 Bft Feierabend aber es ging und hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Wenn man in dem von Dir angesprochenen Bereiche <1000Meter Abstand bleibt sehe ich da keine Probleme.

Wie es aber ist wenn etwas passiert kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## SimonHH (22. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*



Steinbuttschreck schrieb:


> Wie ist das rechtlich gesehen? Die Bellybootkollegen agieren ja auch küstennah und ich bezweifel, ob die Bellys überhaupt unter irgendeine Kategorie fallen.




bellyboote fallen in die kategorie "schwimmhilfen" :m


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (22. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*

Vielen Dank für die flotten Antworten!

Torsk: Was für ein Boot hattest Du?

Wir 3 sind am überlegen, uns gemeinsam ein Aluboot zuzulegen, da wir einmal pro Jahr für eine Woche Fehmarn unsicher machen. Momentan haben wir ein 3,80 Metzeler Schlauchboot mit 5 PS. Das langt eigentlich aus, auch vom Platz her, aber man wird ja auch älter und möchte ein wenig komfortabler die ollen Knochen ausstrecken.

Auch hier wäre ich für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*

Ich hatte ein Linder 440 Fishing mit einem 4Takt Außenborder. 
Es ist weiterhin in Boardiehand und leistet da hoffentlich weiterhin brav seinen Dienst.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*

Liebe Leute, drei Dinge dazu:

1. Die D oder C Einstufung verbietet oder erlaubt garnichts. Sie zeigt eine Eignung an, in derem Rahmen, bei sachgerechter Bootsführung, zum Beispiel Garantien geleistet werden oder Versicherungsleistungen erfolgen. Ein Boot mit zu geringer Zertifizierung in einem ungegeigneten Gewässer oder bei zu starkem Wind zu benutzen würde als grobe Fahrlässigkeit ausgelegt und zum Verlust von Versicherungsleistungen oder Gewährleistungen führen.

2. Die Entfernung von der Küstenlinie oder die Windstärke sind nicht die wirklichen Kriterien
für Dinge, die man tun oder lassen kann. Es kommt immer noch auf Windrichtung und Lage der jeweiligen Küste an.

3. Da du Eingangs schon erwähnt hast, ihr seid zu dritt und ohne FS - würde ich zunächst einmal daran denken, den Schein zu machen. Eine 4 bis 5m Schüssel mit 5 PS und 3 Erwachsenen in Küstengewässer zu fahren ist nicht wirklich verantwortungsbewußt. Ich glaube nicht, das euch ein 5PSer mit 3 Erwachsenen und Gerät bei einem plötzlich aufkommenden ablandigen Wind gegen die Welle sicher zurückbringt. Vergeßt Wettervorhersagen, sie sind eine Orientierung aber keine Garantie.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*

Da muss ich Hans uneingeschränkt zustimmen.

Das Beste wäre natürlich ein entsprechendes Boot oder Ihr wendet Euch halt an 
ein Guidingservice und lasst Euch fahren wenn Kutter für Euch keine Alternative sind. 
(was ich durchaus verstehen kann  )


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (23. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise.

Natürlich hängen wir stark an unserem Leben und werden keine Dummheiten machen. Meine Frage war auch eher theoretischer Natur. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*

wenn man sieht das sich manche mit aufblasbaren Badebooten soweit raustrauen wird es mit eurem Boot sicher auch gehen ...
jeder ist da für sich selbst verantwortlich und sollte seinen gesunden Menschenverstand halt einschalten was viele aus Unwissenheit, Unkenntnis, Gier auf Fisch oder sonstiges halt nicht tun...
es gibt da diverse Sicherheitsaspekte die man besser beachten sollte - dann kann man auch mit kleinen Booten Spaß und Erfolg haben


----------



## antonio (23. April 2009)

*AW: Auslegungskategorie D/C bei Booten*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn man sieht das sich manche mit aufblasbaren Badebooten soweit raustrauen wird es mit eurem Boot sicher auch gehen ...
> jeder ist da für sich selbst verantwortlich und sollte seinen gesunden Menschenverstand halt einschalten was viele aus Unwissenheit, Unkenntnis, Gier auf Fisch oder sonstiges halt nicht tun...
> es gibt da diverse Sicherheitsaspekte die man besser beachten sollte - dann kann man auch mit kleinen Booten Spaß und Erfolg haben



nur weil andere blödsinn machen, muß man es nicht auch tun.

antonio


----------

